#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Robot Structural Analysis: Κοιτοστρώσεις

## paktomenos

Απορία για κοιτοστρώσεις - γενικά πλάκες επί εδάφους: 

Εχει καταφέρει κανείς να βγάλει αποτελέσματα Ks - τάσεων εδάφους για τέτοιες πλάκες? σε κάποίες δοκιμές που έχω κάνει, έχω συναντήσει άρνηση του προγράμματος να βγάλει αποτελέσματα.Καμμία ιδέα?

----------


## brutagon

δεν έχω ακουμπήσει ποτέ μου στο πρόγραμμα τα... μπετά του...
θα επρεπε?

----------


## paktomenos

Και αυτή κάνει, έχεις κανένα hint? 

*@ brutagon* : οχι απαραίτητα, απλά μου έχουν τύχει κατά καιρούς κάτι βιοτεχνικά με υπόγεια, εξ' ού και ο προβληματισμός. Γενικά είναι απλά κορυφαία, αλλά αρκετά δύσχρηστα.

----------


## paktomenos

Ο.κ., αν έχεις κάτι, στείλε P.M. 

Υπάρχει μια σκέψη για δημιουργία κάποιων video (Youtube) για βασικά και λίγο πιο προχωρημένα πράγματα, για να καλυφθεί το σχετικό κενό, αλλά για να προχωρήσει θα χρειαστώ επιστημονική υποστήριξη και feedback από τους λοιπούς χρήστες, μην βγάλουμε καμία πατάτα. Αν υπάρχει διάθεση, στείλτε P.M.

----------

